# Bay Day Antics...



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I SO wish I had pictures to share, but it just didn't happen....

LOL so, today was bath day, which Tillie doesn't exactly love, but she tolerates it like a good girl.
She saw me preparing everything... and then she had a chance to go potty. I asked my daughter to go get Tillie for me to get her in the bath.
She looked everywhere for her and a few minutes later starts cracking up laughing ... Tillie had BURIED herself in my sons bed, under all the comforters, blankets and stuffed animals! ha ha all you could see was her little nose poking out! ha ha ha it was SO cute! I hope she does it again so I can get a picture!
Little stinker. 

So, what bath day antics do your havs do that keep you laughing?!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you know which clue she picked up on? That is cute Tammy. Molly doesn't do much , half her baths are by the mobile groomer, who she loves , and she obviously doesn't mind too much because she gets all lovey with Marta.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha, she picked up on ALL of it!  but when I gave her the "last chance to potty" she knew her time was running out... and she had to come up with a plan quick! LOL

Oh, she has also started rolling into the sleeping position when I am trying to blow dry her! I can hardly tell which end is her head and which is her butt! LOL She is very smart though, when she rolls up like that I have a hard time blow drying her WHOLE body! ha ha so I have to keep un rolling her and making her stand up, only to have her curl up on me again 2 minutes later! silly girl!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy doesn't mind too much when bath time rolls around. I did have a dog ,years ago, that would run and hide behind the couch the second I started getting my supplies together for her bath... but I tricked her and I would just go and ring the door bell and she would come out barking ( thinking someone was visiting) and I would nab her !LOL Worked everytime. 
Tillie is smart!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Tammy, that is too funny!! Would have loved to see a photo of that!

Evelyn, that is MEAN!! ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a great idea, Evelyn, I will have to try that next time Abby's hiding under the table! She starts getting suspicious as soon as she sees me carrying a towel!!! McGee is still young and dumb so he will come for anything.......LOL


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

These Havs are smart dogs. Riley has a bad back and has not been able to take long walks for several months. Lately, his back has been better and we went on longer walks several times in the past week. Invariably, on these walks, Riley has a softer stool so he has to get a butt bath when we get back home. This morning, after our walk, we walked in and I took off his leash and said "let's get that butt cleaned up". As soon as I said that, he shot up the stairs and hid under my sons bed. I finally got him out of there and into the shower.

When Riley was getting his butt bath, Zoey stood gloating with her nose pressed against the glass shower door. If she could speak, she would have been saying, "nanananana, you have to get butt bath and I don't." She is a little stinker.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, sounds like the 'annoying little sister' got away without a butt bath! Lucky girl! LOL


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

The sisters run under my bed I used to just reach and grab now they have learned to go farther under. I will try the door bell sounds like a better plan then yelling treat!
I would have loved to see Tillie she probably looked just like one of the stuffed animals


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

You may want to try using underbed storage containers to both store clothing and to block your dogs' access. We have a captain's bed, so neither pup can hide under there, but Buffy likes to go behind the couch or under the hall table.


----------

